# Pas de quoi fouetter une méduse



## Giod

Buongiorno!
Ho dei problemi a tradurre l'espressione (figurata) "Pas de quoi fouetter une méduse".
Qualcuno può darmi una mano?
Grazie mille!!
Giod


----------



## zone noire

Giod said:


> Buongiorno!
> Ho dei problemi a tradurre l'espressione (figurata) "Pas de quoi fouetter une méduse".
> Qualcuno può darmi una mano?
> Grazie mille!!
> Giod


 
Strano perchè l'espressione comune è con il gatto _il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat _che vuol dire, riferito a qualcosa che è accaduto, che non è grave, che non è di importanza rilevante.
Con la medusa non ne ho idea


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giod,
Beh, ci deve essere una medusa da qualche parte nel contesto, al minimo il mare, no ? Dacci un po' più di contesto prego .


----------



## Giod

Putroppo non c'è alcun riferimento nè al mare, nè alla medusa!! Speravo si trattasse di qualche espressione figurata, ma mi veniva solo in mente quella con "chat".
Il protagonista arriva ventesimo in una gara sportiva. E dice: Pas de quoi fouetter une méduse!
Pazienza 
Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------



## zone noire

Giod said:


> Il protagonista arriva ventesimo in una gara sportiva. E dice: Pas de quoi fouetter une méduse!


 
Beh, in questo caso il senso potrebbe essere lo stesso dell'espressione piu' comune con _chat_ : sono arrivato ventesimo ma non importa, non è un problema.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho forse trovato qualcosa : méduser = stupefare (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/méduser) . L'autore avrà mescolato due espressioni, per gioco, suppongo .


----------

